# Looking for help.  One cartridge each of all available rounds (live or inert)



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2009)

Fellas,

My daughter is taking forensics, and asked me for some help.

She would like to collect one of each cartridge of all modern ammo.  Live or inert.  I can pull the rounds of the live ammo if necessary, and re-press them into inert rounds.

To make a reference board for her to compare to.

I have some of the common cartridges, (45 ACP, 9mm, 40SW, 308, 223) but could use all of the help I can get.

I looked at this table, and was amazed there were so many I did not realize:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_pistol_and_rifle_cartridges

Thanks in advance for any and all assistance.

Steve


----------



## koz (Jan 18, 2009)

Not exactly what you're looking for but it's a possibility

http://www.shootersshop.com/cartridgeboards2.html


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 18, 2009)

If you lived near me, I would say stop by.  I reload for over 38 different rounds.  Then there are the ones I don't reload for.   I have a few cases that I picked up too.  

There are a lot.  There use to be displays from manufacturers of their products.  Not sure how available they are.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jan 19, 2009)

91, are you looking for only current manuf'd stuff, and American made?
Or historical stuff also?

When I was 10yrs old I had a collection just like that...to include Japanese "wooden" bullets made towards the end of the war, a 4guage shotgun shell, and various .50BMG and 20mm rounds!

Wish I still had all that stuff.  Best luck I had collecting was at Gunshows.

Good links 91 and Koz! Thanks.


----------

